
Powerset Unveils iPhone-Optimized Wikipedia Search - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/powerset-unveils-iphone-optimized-wikipedia-search/
======
pg
They seem to be going for total dominance in the Wikipedia search market.

~~~
boucher
I'd be surprised if they ever get above third place in the Wikipedia search
market.

------
okeumeni
I’m not sure how good an idea of a Wikipedia search is. It certainly cost too
much to get there for Powerset.

Also they should not call themselves search engine in respect to all those
working hard every day to bring a real challenge to Google and improve the
overall search engine project.

